# Feedback on where to post job ads, and where is a good source for potential new hires?



## CK82

Hey All,

Not certain if this should be posted elsewhere. I am looking for some further ideas on where to post job ads besides Craigslist & Indeed that have been successful for you? Beyond that I'd imagine networking with roofing companies, or other seasonal contractors may be an option? All in all I do realize the work isn't overly desirable or consistent. 

Any feedback, or information will be helpful. Thanks in advance! -Chris


----------



## m_ice

We have had alot of applicants from Facebook...however so far most have been a disappointment


----------



## Kvston

Last time I wanted a carpenter I tried (same start date) Craigslist, zip recruiter and Facebook. I live in a rural area 1/2 hour from a small city. Most applicants came from zip. Best came from Craigslist. Most applicants weren’t worth the time.

IMO Craigslist/Facebook is cheaper to start with...


----------



## Avalanche 2500

When looking for the right person you should include: Do Not apply if you oversleep, have to get rides later than your start time, experience flat tires weekly, or have to be on your cell all day / Ask to borrow money frequently etc. !!


----------



## CK82

Thank you for the feedback and info fellas. We all know how it goes as far as staffing right! 1 out of 20 or more may be a potential.

I appreciate the info however.

-Chris


----------



## FourDiamond

Our experience is that Facebook is a waste of time for employees. The site has some good uses but employment isn't one of them.


----------



## Ice-sage

@CK82 ,

What do you like to do outside of work like your extracuricular activities? Why not try to find folks that do what you love to do on your free time, but that you can probably either tell or by asking them if they are happy with their regular job? You might surprise yourself by reaching out to everyday folks you interact with where the wind may blow.


----------



## fireball

Ill add to Ice-Sage by suggesting your church pastor, high school guidance counselor, and local court administrators and parole officers. Also advertise in local college newspapers. And don't ignore employee referral rewards such as bring a friend to work and get a finders fee of 100.00. 50.00 if they show up once and 50.00 if they finish the season. Also check your vocation schools they might be offering work study programs. My local high school offers a program but the local florists scoop them up. Also the local colleges have environmental science programs that require students get practical field experience


----------



## Mudly

Buy out other employees already working in your field from other companies, talk to them and accommodate them.


----------



## m_ice

Mudly said:


> Buy out other employees already working in your field from other companies, talk to them and accommodate them.


If they're willing to leave another company for you what's to say they won't jump ship on you...kind of like the saying once a cheater always a cheater.


----------



## Mudly

m_ice said:


> If they're willing to leave another company for you what's to say they won't jump ship on you...kind of like the saying once a cheater always a cheater.


Im not accommodating them well enough if they want to leave. Thats my responsibilty to address


----------



## Edd

Avalanche 2500 said:


> When looking for the right person you should include: Do Not apply if you oversleep, have to get rides later than your start time, experience flat tires weekly, or have to be on your cell all day / Ask to borrow money frequently etc. !!


That is freaking great


----------

